# Is it bad that I'm a junior who wants to change majors?



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

I probably won't end up changing my major but I'm seriously thinking that I chose the wrong major. I'm sitting here figuring out what to take this upcoming semester and I'm having such a hard time. None of the classes interest me. The only thing preventing me from changing my major is the fact that nothing else interests me. If I were to change my major I don't even know what to change it to. I'm going to be a friggin senior after this semester and I'm having serious doubts about my major. WTF? I hate this.
All I want to do is graduate already but I sure as hell can't if I change my major my senior year.

Am I having doubts because I'm doing so poorly in all my major classes (not that I'm doing that much better in my non-major courses)? Why must CS be so hard and why can't I have more interests?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I went through the same thing, except I actually did change majors. I used to be in the math program here at my uni, and actually completed two full years until I realized I was completely sick of it. So I switched into biomedical science, and I've never looked back. I'm much more interested in my new classes and so have done a lot better marks-wise. I would recommend that you change majors if you really want to, except I see that you say you're not interested in much. 

One thing I did when I was figuring out what I wanted to study was take an interest and skills inventory test. It's all multiple choice and supposedly helps you figure out what you're most suited for. I did all that stuff through my school's counselling department. You might want to see if your school offers something like that...


----------



## BDSANT (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll tell you the truth, if you knew what you wanted to do, it may be worth changing majors now. Since you don't know what you want to do, it really will not matter. Most jobs simply just want to see that you have a bachelor's degree in a related field. If you get your master's degree it will matter a little more, but even then work experience is more important than the degree, unless you want to be a doctor in which case you need that specific degree. Just get through it, a degree is a degree for now )


----------

